# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  Nokia Data Package Manager 2013.7.5 Edited

## mohamed73

New version 2013.7.5 of the Nokia Data Package Manager Tool is  available. This version should be used on all service levels, it  replaces both earlier versions of the Data Package Manager Tool  Data Package Manager Lite v 2011.24.1 for Levels 1-2Data Package Manager 2012.18.0Releases of the DPM Lite tool have been discontinued, please  uninstall DPM Lite 2011.24.1 from your PC before you install DPM  2012.18.0 or newer. *Introduction:*
 Nokia Data Package Manager is a service software tool which provides following functions:  Real Time downloading of product software files via online connection from Nokia Firmware Repository (FiRe)Scheduled downloading of product software files via online connection from Nokia Firmware Repository (FiRe)Search function and creation of filters for the data you need to download.Checking and organizing your locally installed product software content.Nokia Data Package Manager Tool is an independent tool, but it can  also be used on same PC with other Nokia Service Software Applications,  such as Phoenix or Care Suite
 Please refer to the attached user guide document for more details and instructions *Changes and Improvements from previous version 2012.18.0:*  Mandatory login with Nokia Online Credentials addedConnection to Nokia Firmware Repository is not possible without providing Nokia Online username and passwordOpen Nokia Firmware Repository Channel will be closed by the end of  February 2013, after this use of older application versions is not  possible anymore *This is a edited version, you don’t need the username and password, and you can download firmware with this الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

